# whats wrong with the mavs?



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

this team is playing horrible. they fall apart in the second half of games, we have all this offensive power but no one can seem to make shots down the stretch. we need a clear cut go-to guy.

finley has been playing bad as well i think its finally time for fin to hit the bench.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Honestly, I just don't see that same killer instinct you guys had last year. NVE had a lot to do with that...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

too many layers who are best suited for the 3

Walker. Dirk and Jamison are all best at sf.....all 3 cant play at once..so that means 2 play out of position, and teams dont win with players out of position


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

when is eddie coming back hes our best defensive player and a great energy guy


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

maybe we should try and get sheed, i cant imagine dirk and sheed on the same team. it would be scary


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> maybe we should try and get sheed, i cant imagine dirk and sheed on the same team. it would be scary


Supposedly, Nash only wants either Dirk or St. Nash from us. Both are very unlikely, and I'd be pissed if it happened.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Our chemistry isn't what it needs to be to make it work with the players we have. I wouldn't be suprised if we have a subpar year followed by another revamping of our roster.

If Nash does end up leaving IMO he'll be replaced by one of the many SG's trapped in a point guard's body type players to allow Walker to play the point forward.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

You know wat it is. Partly its the out of position thing. But why is this. Now no matter how crap LaFrenz was playing, he has alot more skills than most centers in the league today. 

Without someone half skilled in the middle, dallas are playing small ball, with forwards. Guys who arnt quick enough to free up off the ball or on the dribble, nor do they have great power games (note not post game, but power). 

They need a center who can block shots with regularity and pass well. Shawn bradley just doesnt get position well, and isnt a great outlet passer.

they havent been running as much and they dont have a cluth shot creator. I dont really like the look of this dallas team. They should have EITHER got Antoine OR Antwawn. Not both.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> You know wat it is. Partly its the out of position thing. But why is this. Now no matter how crap LaFrenz was playing, he has alot more skills than most centers in the league today.


I don't like him, but at least he could play some defense.



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Without someone half skilled in the middle, dallas are playing small ball, with forwards. Guys who arnt quick enough to free up off the ball or on the dribble, nor do they have great power games (note not post game, but power).


Agreed, I also think one thing that is killing the Mavs is the stupid Zone defense. 



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> They need a center who can block shots with regularity and pass well. Shawn bradley just doesnt get position well, and isnt a great outlet passer.





> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> they havent been running as much and they dont have a cluth shot creator. I dont really like the look of this dallas team. They should have EITHER got Antoine OR Antwawn. Not both.


I agree, they should have gotten one or the other...not only for the sake of the Mavs but for the sake of the players too. Neither of those two are off the bench players, and need ALOT of touches.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> I don't like him, but at least he could play some defense.
> 
> ...


Cool seems like we are in "agreeance" with alot


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

We should have kept NVE. He was the silent leader of the team.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> We should have kept NVE. He was the silent leader of the team.


He wasn't really the silent type of the team...he was the one the created the famous word "F--- 'em". Hes the one that pointed out that the mavz should stop saying how good the Kings were and start saying they could beat them. He was truly the heart and soul of the team.


----------

